# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Cách khắc phục lỗi : FastCGI EEROR

## kenhgamemobi

hôm qua khi vào web của công ty em (www.phukienlaptop.com.vn) thì thấy báo lỗi: 

*fastcgi error
the fastcgi handler was unable to process the request.* 

 error details:

the fastcgi process exited unexpectedlyerror number: -2147467259 (0x80004005).error description: unspecified error*http error 500 - server error.
internet information services (iis)*

xin hỏi đây là lỗi gì? cách khắc phục như thế nào? mong mọi người giúp đỡ. em cảm ơn nhiều^^

----------

